# "Simon Dean" & "Eugene", "CrymeTyme" all gone....



## Clark Kent (Sep 2, 2007)

*"Simon Dean" & "Eugene", "CrymeTyme" all gone....
By Silent Bob - Sun, 02 Sep 2007 16:53:02 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

Mike "Nova" Bucci, who also wrestled as "Simon Dean" was released a few days ago. Bucci was listed in a New York Daily News story as being a client of Signature Pharmacy. Bucci was WWE's Manager, Developmental Talent Relations.



Nick "Eugene" Dinsmore was released by WWE on Saturday.
The release came as a surprise to him, aand he was reportedly escorted from the building. His release is said to have been due to a Wellness Program violation. Dinsmore had been previously suspended due to a violation of the program.


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------

